# What growth stage do you cut in? Fescue.



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm debating on changing up a little around my neck of the woods regarding the stage of growth I start cutting.

Most of my fields are fescue, with a slight hint of clover and orchardgrass occationally.

Everyone around these parts waits until the fescue is in full bloom/seedhead stage in order to get maximum quantity per acre.

Research shows around here, lower crude protein levels (7.6%) with fescue hay cut later (May25). The May 25th cutting yielded MUCH higher, around 2800lbs/A, average daily weight gains of .42 lbs on 5 weight heifers that were fed 22 lbs of hay per head per day.

Hay cut in the university's trials on May 3rd showed higher crude protein (13.8%), the same weight cattle gained over 3x more weight (1.39lbs per day) and were fed less than half as much hay per day (10.1 lbs), BUT this early crop only yields about 1350lbs/A. Less than Half.

My thoughts are...you're feeding half the amount of hay, but it only yields half what it "normally" does, so that's pretty much a wash. BUT, with weight gains increasing from .42 lbs to 1.39 lbs. That's a heck of a bottom line difference. Especially on wintering feeder cattle.

I'm debating on going out of the "normal" local routine and cutting half my fields early for lower yield, but higher quality, and the other half in late stage for maximum yields with lower quality. Just to see what happens.

I guess it boils down to needs. If you've got a lot of cows you're just trying to "get through" the winter and plan on feeding them grain as well, then I guess the lower quality works well. However, if you've got feeder cattle you're trying to put weight on, the higher quality hay looks much more rewarding.

I'm switching from a feeder operation to a cow/calf and I've got fish out of water syndrome and I'm freaking out a little on my hay I guess.

Here's what I've been reading: http://www.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/agr/agr62/agr62.pdf

-For those of you with fescue, what stage do you cut in?

-Have you experimented with cutting in other stages of growth?

-If you were rolling or small squaring this hay with the intention on selling some of it, would you shoot for the lower quality or higher quality, or both?

I don't have a huge operation. I cut around 120-130 acres of hay, which there's always 10-20 acres being grazed at any given moment. I should end up with 20-24 cows.

We typically got around 300 4x5 rolls per year, cutting it late in the spring and in the fall.

Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Here in northern ky I try to cut before the seed starts to turn brown. It usually ends up being around the end of May. I try to cut earlier but normally we don't have the weather for the hay to cure. Having a job off the farm also changes things. The hay has to be second priority for me also. Good luck


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Several thoughts here---I've cut my orchardgrass in the past when it was in full bloom stage, then got burned by weather delays, I had 30 acres of 65 that I couldn't cut for about 3-4 weeks after full bloom last year because of rain, so I let it go to seed, then cut in late July for cattle feed after the seeds had dropped.

Measured about 5-6% CP, mostly straw. Kept the cattle eating eating, but the didn't really bulk up. Lots of wastage, lots of manure! Didn't bother with the horses. Sold about 60 BR bales at $10/1000 lb bale. Net wrap alone cost about $2/bale. My other cuttings run about 12% CP; sold that for $100/ton.

This year, I plan starting to cut as soon as early as I can, like when I see stems forming and weather permits good drying.

My thought is: High CP--less I have to feed, less wastage, less manure, higher sale price. Low CP--more I have to feed, more wastage, more manure, lower sale price.

My current theory is: Shoot for highest quality, highest price; work my way down from there as weather/time/ground conditions permit. If I can't get it cut and dry within 2-3 weeks of full bloom, let it go to seed to rebuild the field, take a July cutting, then a fall cutting.

Ralph


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. Keep it coming!

I wish I had more diverse species in my fields. Most all are probably 85-95% fescue. All of which I'm sure is endophyte infected. I'm hoping to rid the farm of at least 1/2 of it by no-tilling corn and soybeans for a couple of years later down the road.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Endophyte-free appears to be a myth. From everything I have read, the seed is endophyte free, but if your neighbor has any kind of fescue, like roadside, etc., your field will be infected within two years. I don't worry about it anymore, I only have 2 acres in fescue and some waterways that I bale once a year.

Ralph


----------

